# تحليل سعر ألأسفلت



## رماح بدر (6 يونيو 2010)

جدول بسيط ببرنامج الاكسل لتحليل سعر ألأسفلت في مشاريع الطرق


----------



## odwan (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وأطال عمركم ونفع بكم
جاري التحميل والتجربة ........


----------



## م قاسم محمد (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## sima (12 مايو 2011)

thankssssssss


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (13 مايو 2011)

تسلم الايادي ياحضرة المهندس


----------



## الكشفى (14 مايو 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## مآثري (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا ك


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 مايو 2011)

merci


----------



## metkal (24 مايو 2011)

*merci*​


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (28 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (23 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

البرنامج موجود عندي ولك الشكر على كل حال


----------



## metkal (24 أغسطس 2011)

*merci*


----------



## رماح بدر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكر مروركم جميعا واتمنى لكم النجاح


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## m.w.a (27 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## omarsayed (27 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م/خالد مطر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر خاص للاخ رماح بدر ،،،، وجزاك الله خيراً...
وأود ان أطلب منك أو من الاخوه في المنتدى جداول عن تحليل اسعار بنود اعمال الطرق أو عن انتاجية المعدات الخاصه باعمال الطرق.........


----------



## mahmoudelkhole (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عزت محروس (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا 
*


----------



## omssd2010 (13 يونيو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 يونيو 2015)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## jirar (3 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا ...


----------

